# 2010 SchH USA Nationals in Nevada



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone here going? Competing? This will be my first National event to watch. I am really excited to see the teams compete.
Does anyone know where to find the list of entries? I went to the USA website but there is no link that lists the current entries.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Anyone here going? Competing? This will be my first National event to watch. I am really excited to see the teams compete.
> Does anyone know where to find the list of entries? I went to the USA website but there is no link that lists the current entries.


Hi Sarah,

They won't be listed until they close entries.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I plan on going to spectate. Candy is right the deadline entry deadline is not do until 10/25 so more and likely the list of competitors will not be posted till after a few days after the deadline has past.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill be there watching as well...


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm entered....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Frank Phillips said:


> I'm entered....


Frank,

Good Luck, do you think being a judge helps you as a competitor?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Not here.

Would have to drive 5 hours to ATL to fly out, plane ticket/dog ticket, land in Bay Area, rent car and drive 5 hours again. And back again. Almost same $$ as going to Europe for us.

Airlines are restrictive on crate sizes on excess baggage from a lot of airports...


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Frank,
> 
> Good Luck, do you think being a judge helps you as a competitor?


 Honestly I feel at the bigger competitions it hurts me "most of the time". Judges do not want to give the impression of favoritism, so I feel sometimes I get hit for things that others do not....at lower level trials, sometimes yes it helps. I think, just like everything else, it depends on who the judge is...Some might be easier on me, some might be harder on me....Unfortunately....because to me, I am just a handler just like everyone else execpt that I have to keep score once in a while...


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

c'mon frank......dont lie......you know all those 100s you got in Oedience was cauase your a judge...hehe....good luck next week!!! I cant go....getting my mali ready for the FR championship the following week. Ask Mark about my new doggy!!! Have a beer for me!! d


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

yup dave..I am just spittin out those 100's like candy...LOL


new schutzhund dog?

and yes, I will have many beers for you, wish you could come, we always have a blast....


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

yep new sch dog. Ahron von schloss Bothmer Sch2 kkl1 he failed sch 2 two times before he passed with 86-78-81 I am a glutten for punishment!!!!!! But hes cool!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck and have fun Frank and I hope your dog shows well


----------



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Dave,
new dog gsd or mal? Your name came up today in conversation as possibly one of the only people who has done well at a high level in both Schutzhund and French Ring. Know any others? 
We are having discussions about training in drive vs training behaviors. 
Who knows, huh.... It all makes me tired. I've got good ideas about Reiki's basket but then I switched back to Schutzhund in preparation for Nationals so haven't been able to train it. He was thinking about escorting the Sch helper which is not a good thing. 
Too bad you won't make USA Nationals but good luck at the ring Nationals. 
Shade


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi shade, new doggy is a gsd! (for sch) I dont know anyone else that does ring and sch...well higher then club level stuff anyway.I know Thad Perterson came from Sch. You will have to be the next!!!!! Good luck next week!!! I will be getting up to the minute reports from my 2 club members entered. You and your pup make a super team!! d


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

almost forgot daniela up in new england region.....does sch and fr. Even did well in fr with a show dog!!! She is a super trainer and super girl!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

OK here's the competitor list 49 schH 3, 2 FH
http://www.usanationalchampionship.com/nationals/competitors.aspx

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> OK here's the competitor list 49 schH 3, 2 FH
> http://www.usanationalchampionship.com/nationals/competitors.aspx
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Entries are down a little from previous years.
Economy, Johannes Amendment or location?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Scores are being posted: http://www.usanationalchampionship.com/nationals/results.aspx


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Scores are being posted: http://www.usanationalchampionship.com/nationals/results.aspx


It was fun following the scores come in as the teams finish. I would like to see Sean O'Kane and Max grab this one, nice guy with a not so nice mean ****er of a dog :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang Mark and Vienna must have missed a exercise.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I talked to Mark yesterday afternoon. He said that they just got dinged with a fair but sharp pencil in a lot of places, early flight, luck of the draw, you know the drill. On the other hand he got a 99 in tracking and 96 in protection, great scores! I am so proud of all the people I am so lucky to train with that qualified and are competing at Nationals, I think they all did really great.

I am still watching the scores because one more in our little group I train has not yet finished. Joe and his dog Ablof got a 98 in tracking and have yet to go in ob and prot. Joe is a really talented handler and his dog Ablof is one of my favorites. Ablof is an imported dutch dog.


----------



## Carla Simmons (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.usanationalchampionship.com/nationals/results.aspx


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I talked to Mark yesterday afternoon. He said that they just got dinged with a fair but sharp pencil in a lot of places, early flight, luck of the draw, you know the drill. On the other hand he got a 99 in tracking and 96 in protection, great scores! I am so proud of all the people I am so lucky to train with that qualified and are competing at Nationals, I think they all did really great.
> 
> I am still watching the scores because one more in our little group I train has not yet finished. Joe and his dog Ablof got a 98 in tracking and have yet to go in ob and prot. Joe is a really talented handler and his dog Ablof is one of my favorites. Ablof is an imported dutch dog.


I can't believe I didn't mention Boston Kevin! He's another really great handler with a super dog and he's another nice guy to boot!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I talked to Mark yesterday afternoon. He said that they just got dinged with a fair but sharp pencil in a lot of places, early flight, luck of the draw, you know the drill. On the other hand he got a 99 in tracking and 96 in protection, great scores! I am so proud of all the people I am so lucky to train with that qualified and are competing at Nationals, I think they all did really great.
> 
> I am still watching the scores because one more in our little group I train *WITH * has not yet finished. Joe and his dog Ablof got a 98 in tracking and have yet to go in ob and prot. Joe is a really talented handler and his dog Ablof is one of my favorites. Ablof is an imported dutch dog.


Oh my god. I meant to say "one more in our little group I train with!!! I sure as hell don't train these people, I consider myself lucky just to be able to tag along!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sean won and for the the naysayers yammering about the sporty Schutzhund dogs this one Max ze Stribrneho Kamenee will change your minds.
Third place goes to a I think shes 14 years old Andrea Hashimoto looks like her dog took high in the bite work also.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Sean won and for the the naysayers yammering about the sporty Schutzhund dogs this one Max ze Stribrneho Kamenee will change your minds.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd3nxi0OwLQ

Looks like a Eurosport dog to me, isn't the biggest challenge in sport training the dog yourself ??


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Looks like a Eurosport dog to me, isn't the biggest challenge in sport training the dog yourself ??


uh no...maybe it is for you, different strokes, Gerry.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> uh no...maybe it is for you, different strokes, Gerry.


 
Is it just winning then ?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Buying a dog to prove that you are a trainer is like
marrying a pregnant woman to prove that you are a man.....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Is it just winning then ?


Like I said, different strokes. Some people want to start with an 8 week old pup, some don't want to waste time on a puppy for a year or two to see if it will pan out (hips/elbows/spine/drives), and it's a little hard to find an unstarted 18 month old dog. Some people want to get a dog from Europe with the dumbbells already finished (because there are people in Europe who I promise you can do dumbbells faster and better than anyone in the states), some people want to buy a dog who has a schH1, some want a dog with a schH3. Different people, different reasons, different goals.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Like I said, different strokes. Some people want to start with an 8 week old pup, some don't want to waste time on a puppy for a year or two to see if it will pan out (hips/elbows/spine/drives), and it's a little hard to find an unstarted 18 month old dog. Some people want to get a dog from Europe with the dumbbells already finished (because there are people in Europe who I promise you can do dumbbells faster and better than anyone in the states), some people want to buy a dog who has a schH1, some want a dog with a schH3. Different people, different reasons, different goals.


I understand what you're saying, I just don't understand where the satisfaction comes from when an individual wins any event with a dog somebody else has trained to be at that level.

This is just from the outside looking in of course.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd3nxi0OwLQ
> 
> Looks like a Eurosport dog to me, isn't the biggest challenge in sport training the dog yourself ??


I think he came here at around 18 months he had some bagage. My next dog if there is a next dog may very well be a adolescent or a started dog puppy's are a crap shoot up to this point I've been very blessed I ain't looking for the podium but I want a good or excellent dog as my last if possible to play with.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> Buying a dog to prove that you are a trainer is like
> marrying a pregnant woman to prove that you are a man.....


This one wasn't exactly heading for the podium allot of people worked there ass off to fix and train this dog this dog wasent Erri


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This one wasn't exactly heading for the podium allot of people worked there ass off to fix and train this dog.


It takes a villiage.....at minimum consisting of helper/coach/training buddies, fresh pair of eyes to help you work out that damn problem you haven't been able to figure out yet, etc., etc., etc.!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> It takes a villiage.....


Well, it shouldn't.. :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> It takes a villiage.





Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, it shouldn't.. :lol:


But it dose most often its called a club I train with both a club and a group I call it crew.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This one wasn't exactly heading for the podium allot of people worked there ass off to fix and train this dog this dog wasent Erri


I don't know details about this particular dog, but in general, starting
thirty years ago, most major Schutzhund competitions have been
strongly predominated by people purchasing high priced trained
and titled dogs, sometimes with major championship wins.

There are very reliable reports of purchase prices in the $80,000
range, just to win a dog trial or two. Often the money is put up
by people behind the scenes, for reasons I can't begin to fathom.

This money orientation and the lack of any real sense of sportsmanship
so prevalent at these higher levels has of competition has in my
opinion been a major reason for the failure of the sport to grow
in popularity.

On a brighter note, handler owned and trained dogs have been
better represented in the past few years, possible reflecting 
financial hard times and the fact that the U.S dollar is not so
predominant anymore.

If this were really a sport, only dogs bred, trained and titled
in America would be sent to European contributions, rather than
buying the dogs to just turn around and take them over there
to "represent America" after a few months.

It really is pretty childish when you think about it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big bucks for a trained dog is absolutely no for sure on winning. 
That village/club/crew has to know how to put everything together, otherwise you just have an expensive pet.
Even the HOT dogs require that same village/club/crew..........but it's more fun. ;-)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> I don't know details about this particular dog, but in general, starting
> thirty years ago, most major Schutzhund competitions have been
> strongly predominated by people purchasing high priced trained
> and titled dogs, sometimes with major championship wins.
> ...


Meh


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been around Seans dog with its previous owner Jim and Sean. The dog is a very strong dog and was really a tough dog to handle. When Sean got the dog it had issues with tracking but was capable of some nice obedience. Sean had seen somthing he liked in the dog and it is really amazing to see the difference in the dog today versus when he first purchased it.

There is a great amount of work that goes into training a dog to this level and if you look at the scores as well as the performances of this dog thoughout its life you will see that after Sean got the dog his scores kept improving. Often people who buy a trained dog that don't knmow what they are doing the scores tend to decrease.

I know that Mike Diehl and Sean put forth a great deal of both time and effort into the dog. I had talked to Mike at the airport about the work they put into the dog and Mike had told me before the competition that he thought they had him dialed in.

I think Mike was right

Congrats Sean


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been around Seans dog with its previous owner Jim and Sean. The dog is a very strong dog and was really a tough dog to handle. When Sean got the dog it had issues with tracking but was capable of some nice obedience. Sean had seen somthing he liked in the dog and it is really amazing to see the difference in the dog today versus when he first purchased it.

There is a great amount of work that goes into training a dog to this level and if you look at the scores as well as the performances of this dog thoughout its life you will see that after Sean got the dog his scores kept improving. Often people who buy a trained dog that don't know what they are doing the scores tend to decrease.

I know that Mike Diehl and Sean put forth a great deal of both time and effort into the dog. I had talked to Mike at the airport about the work they put into the dog and Mike had told me before the competition that he thought they had him dialed in.

I think Mike was right

Congrats Sean


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Just because a person buys a titled dog, it does not mean they come ready made to win a championship, in fact usually far from it. It's very easy to say something is simple, much harder to actually go out and prove it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Just because a person buys a titled dog, it does not mean they come ready made to win a championship, in fact usually far from it. It's very easy to say something is simple, much harder to actually go out and prove it.


Hi Susan,

Taking an already titled dog and wining any big event isn't effortless, but it's a lot harder (and more rewarding) to take a puppy from scratch and train all the exercises yourself and then win
the big event.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> Taking an already titled dog and wining any big event isn't effortless, but it's a lot harder (and more rewarding) to take a puppy from scratch and train all the exercises yourself and then win
> the big event.


I don't think it's harder, it just requires a lot more luck and time, don't forget, even the nicest dog always comes with baggage, always there is baggage. That's why I say to each his own, and am never judgemental to the people who buy titled dogs, because I have seen the work they still must put in, and many times the baggage is a very difficult puzzle to solve.

Like Mike said, I too have always bought pups but no more. My next dog will hopefully be somewhere between 12 and 18 months old when I buy him.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I don't think it's harder, it just requires a lot more luck and time, don't forget, even the nicest dog always comes with baggage, always there is baggage. That's why I say to each his own, and am never judgemental to the people who buy titled dogs, because I have seen the work they still must put in, and many times the baggage is a very difficult puzzle to solve.
> 
> Like Mike said, I too have always bought pups but no more. My next dog will hopefully be somewhere between 12 and 18 months old when I buy him.


I hear you Susan. You can save a lot of time with an older dog than raising a pup to find out they don't have what it takes. I may have to get an older too, especially one that already knows the basics. I can clean up all of the rubbish and build on that.

Eventhough with a titled dog you still have to put in work it does not take as much time as it takes when you take an 8 week old pup and start from the beginning. Many guys from my club have Sch I - Sch III titled dogs that they buy from Germany. Trust me they don't have to work as hard as those who train a pup from 8 weeks old. These dogs know how to track, know how to run blinds, know how to retrieve, heel... Now you do have to teach the dog to work well for you and do the exercises the way you want them but most of the dogs that are acquired at my club come pretty well trained.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess it all depends on what you see as work. For the first year with a pup I don't do much other than teach them manners anyway. So for me, it's not a question of work, it's a question of time.

I have raised a pup that once grown had everything anyone could ask for in the way of grips, drives, and heart, but was crippled with bad hips and elbows. I have raised a pup (my current dog) who is healthy as a horse, but isn't balanced, has too much aggression and not enough prey drive to be much more than a club dog, bless his black heart!! I have also raised pups that were middle of the road.

I'm too old to roll those puppy dice anymore!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Changing the subject back to the USA Nationals:

Congratulations to all the handlers that stepped onto the trial field at this year's USA nationals. I have now experienced my first national event! I even filled up the first page of Bernie's scorebook...hard to believe that was his sixth trial ever 

I learned a lot, as always. Tracking continues to be luck of the draw. I am happy with the score that I got for the track that we got. I made a couple of huge mistakes in obedience that gave me two "insufficient" exercises: the retrieve over the wall and the sendout. Bernie went around on the return on the wall. We chose not to do it at practice since he seemed tired and he jumps off the top and I didn't want to break him before we started. And for the sendout, I didn't get to see any of the obedience performances before I stepped onto the field, which I realized I rely on. Somehow I need to get over that! That was probably the cause of my sendout fiasco....there was a tracking flag on the field near the start position and I neatly sent Bernie to it. Had I seen another handler avoid it, I would have done the same. Maybe I helped others by being the example of what not to do.  I am just disappointed in myself for letting my dog down with bad handling.

I ended up going to tracking by myself. That was kind of scary with no one to hold my hand. I have to thank the people that were in my flight for being so nice and supportive to the orphan chick with the big dog. Martin Vollrath was extremely kind and helpful to me. His sportsmanship is always tops.

I also prepared for protection by myself....I think I did better for that than obedience :???:

I am very, very proud of my dog and am very happy with his attitude and willingness to work. We were gone a week, we put 1,730 miles on my Tahoe, and not once did he complain. He took everything in stride and gave me his all every moment, even when attempting to leave the field after protection....some make dramatic entrances, we made a dramatic exit!

So many people have helped me get to this point, there is no way I can name them all. From the TD who taught me to stand up and watch at the first club I went to, to the people that were willing to show me their secret tracking spots, to the USA guy who answers all my points questions graciously, to my trainers, past and present...they all are my village. 

Laura
P.S. Final score was 90-82-93 There might be video, which I will share, warts and all.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I guess it all depends on what you see as work. For the first year with a pup I don't do much other than teach them manners anyway. So for me, it's not a question of work, it's a question of time.
> 
> I have raised a pup that once grown had everything anyone could ask for in the way of grips, drives, and heart, but was crippled with bad hips and elbows. I have raised a pup (my current dog) who is healthy as a horse, but isn't balanced, has too much aggression and not enough prey drive to be much more than a club dog, bless his black heart!! I have also raised pups that were middle of the road.
> 
> I'm too old to roll those puppy dice anymore!


While you're waiting for a 8 week pup to grow up, with a titled dog I'm just fine tuning and in 6 months I'm on the trial field working toward a 270 for nationals. A pup will not be ready to really compete until 2 1/2 - 3 years old and I don't have to put 3 years of time into a previously titled dog. It's definitely more work, I'm training a pup and an older dog now. 

The older dog is much more fun and easier to work with than a pup that's a blank canvas. Any top competitor will tell you that you spend more time with a pup than a previously titled dog. If your goal is to make it to nationals and the world every year, you don't have time to raise pups...because sometimes after all of that work, you find out that that pup just does not have what it takes....now back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Changing the subject back to the USA Nationals:
> 
> Congratulations to all the handlers that stepped onto the trial field at this year's USA nationals. I have now experienced my first national event! I even filled up the first page of Bernie's scorebook...hard to believe that was his sixth trial ever
> 
> ...


Congratulations!\\/ Don't be bummed you made it and you were competing against top dogs.

I have a friend that went to medical school and most of the people in his class were 3.8 to 4.0 students in undergrad. On his first exam he got a C and he was bummed. I told him hold up the competition is different now. When you where in undergrad it was easy for a 4.0 student to out shine a 2.0 student but, now your in the big leagues competing against others just like you, the best to the best. 

Judging on a national level is tough and the competitors are often more serious. You did well and next time you will do better. I don't judge myself by others but how well my dog performed in relation to his last best performance. If he improved, then I have success.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Changing the subject back to the USA Nationals:
> 
> Congratulations to all the handlers that stepped onto the trial field at this year's USA nationals. I have now experienced my first national event! I even filled up the first page of Bernie's scorebook...hard to believe that was his sixth trial ever
> 
> ...


Congrads!!!
It don't take much to kick the legs off a what was a beauty of routine at or regional it was the send out for us and it was poor set up on my part that cost us the exercise one of my peves is me beating my dog out of points so I know your frustration.
Take pride in the good and learn what else can ya do your scores are very respectable and sounds like you had a great time carry on and Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations Laura! I would be thrilled if my dog did anywhere near those scores! Yes, it stinks when you know you made a mistake and costs the dog some points. 

You got out there and did it! So much more than other people that sit down and do the crowd critiquing. ... That is annoying.

Go get him next time!! Maybe in the next year or so, I will take a crack at it as well. My goals: my dog looks strong and I don't step in poop. Yes! My protection score is usually at least 20 points away from yours, at a club trial!! haha

Julie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Laura you are a class act and Bernie is one hell of a fine dog!


----------



## Steve Romard (Jan 21, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Changing the subject back to the USA Nationals:
> 
> Congratulations to all the handlers that stepped onto the trial field at this year's USA nationals. I have now experienced my first national event! I even filled up the first page of Bernie's scorebook...hard to believe that was his sixth trial ever
> 
> ...


Congratulations Laura, I really liked your dog!!!


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey everyone!

It was my first time going down to the Schutzhund Nationals, and man was it a blast! We flew down from Anchorage, AK to see the action, and it was well worth it to see all the different training techniques. The only problem was that it was way to hot and my face got sunburnt! :roll:

I was with my club, Hundesport Alaska.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. Except Danielle...whaddya mean, it was too hot??? I was frozen half the time! 

Steve, thank you for your compliment and your helperwork! I forgot to say the helpers were really great and I appreciated them immensely. It's nice not to worry about that part of the routine.

I am waiting for my video to be uploaded. Other videos are on youtube at www.youtube.com/carsoncity2010

Laura


----------



## Teresa Cowart (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Laura. You and Bernie were great . No matter the score, Bernie always has the most beautiful obedience, and so fun to watch. I know how hard you work and the time and effort put into getting to Nationals. I wish there wasn't conflicting draw schedules so I could have seen your obedience routine. 
Congratulations to you and Benie, 
Teresa :-D


----------



## Teresa Cowart (Nov 11, 2008)

ps...I agree with Laura, it was FREEZING in Carson. Although I think all our doggies liked it!


----------

